# Anwendung mit Zuständen und Struts



## 23 (25. Nov 2010)

Hi,

ich habe eine Webanwendung die viele Zustände verwalten kann dies bedeutet ich muss bei jedem Page Load also jedem Aufruf einer Action prüfen in welchem Zustand das System ist und dann z.B. eine Fehlermeldung oder Hinweis auf der Seite darstellen...

Wie kann ich diese Zustandslogik am besten auslagern damit nicht in jeder Action steht

if() else if()...

Weiterhin kann es möglich sein, dass wenn z.B. Action XYZ aufgerufen wird diese beendet wird und eine ganz andere Action greifen muss... z.B. Systemfehler...

Ich verwende Struts... jedoch wäre ein anderes Framework das mit JSP verwendet werden kann auch denkbar...

Viele Dank.


----------



## pizza1234 (25. Nov 2010)

Hi,

das Stichwort ist Zustandsautomat, villeicht hilft dir das ja weiter...

Grüße
Peter


----------



## 23 (25. Nov 2010)

Hm ja das wäre eine Idee...

Aber wie könnte man sowas noch lösen? Irgendwie über Vererbung? Weitere Layer und wohin?


----------



## pizza1234 (25. Nov 2010)

Hi,
ich würde wahrscheinlich einen Service in die Actions injecten, der mir die Zustände überprüft. Der kann dann wahrscheinlich in eine übergeordnete Action, von der die anderen Actions erben können. Aber ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich auch zuwenig, was du genau vorhast, woher die Zustände überhaupt kommen, wieviele es sind, usw.
Ansonsten fällt mir spontan noch State-Pattern oder Observer-Pattern dazu ein.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## 23 (26. Nov 2010)

Hast du einen guten Link zu injection? Mir sagt dies nichts... habe ich noch nie gemacht evtl ist dies was für mich


----------



## pizza1234 (26. Nov 2010)

Nee, das ist nur eine Art, wie der Service in deine Action kommt, das löst aber nicht dein Problem! Aber falls es dich interessiert:
Dependency Injection ? Wikipedia
About Spring | SpringSource.org

Grüße
Peter


----------

